# Injectable ivermectin okay to use in sheep?



## farmergirl

I decided to vaccinate my sheep this year for the first time. It went amazingly smoothly. I've discovered that it is ALOT easier for me to inject them than it is to put something in their mouths. I've been using paste and drench wormers for them, but based on recent experience with vaccinating I'd like to be able to inject them with their dewormer also. This would save me so much ache and pain, and would enable me to deworm the sheep by myself, without a helper!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

It can be done but it works better orally, and Ivomec doesnt work at all in some areas due to the worms having built up a resistance to it. If you do it you may want to do fecal exams afterwards to make sure its working


----------



## farmergirl

What concentration of ivermectin should I use? The cattle injectable Ivomec is a pretty strong concentrate.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

farmergirl said:


> What concentration of ivermectin should I use? The cattle injectable Ivomec is a pretty strong concentrate.


Thats what I would use for oral or injections @ 1 ML per 75 lbs


----------



## farmergirl

Bearfootfarm said:


> Thats what I would use for oral or injections @ 1 ML per 75 lbs


Do you have a link to the information about the ivomec working better orally? I can't imagine why that would be true, since it works by injection for everything else...pigs, horses, cattle.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

http://attra.ncat.org/attra-pub/parasitesheep.html

Overview of Available Dewormers for Sheep and Goats 
Several types of dewormers are available for use in sheep and goats. Many are not approved for use in sheep and goats, however, so work with a veterinarian to ensure proper âoff-labelâ use. The different classes of dewormers have different modes to kill worms. The level of resistance depends on the class of dewormer and how often the drug was used on a particular farm. 
Drug Class Common Names/ Brands Effectiveness 
Benzimidazoles Albendazole (ValbazenÂ®),
Fenbendazole (SafeguardÂ®) High prevalence of resistance 

Avermectin/
Milbemycins Ivermectin (IvomecÂ®)


Moxidectin
Ivermectin â least effective of all available drugs

Cydectin/Moxidectin â resistance becoming common where used frequently 

Imidazothiazoles/
Tetrahydropyrimidine Levamisole (TramisolÂ®),
Pyrantel (StrongidÂ®),
Morantel (RumatelÂ®) Low to moderate prevalence of resistance 

http://www.sheep101.info/201/parasite.html

"Proper Anthelmintic Use
Anthelmintics are still an important part of parasite control. However, they must be used properly to ensure effectiveness of treatment and slow down the rate by which worms develop drug resistance. To start with, the weights of sheep and lambs must be known or approximated accurately in order to calculate the proper dosage of medicine. Underdosing results in the survival of worms which are resistant to the anthelmintic used. Flocks should be divided into groups for deworming or drenching equipment should be calibrated for the heaviest animals in the group.

Oral drenching is the recommended method of treatment for sheep. Oral medications should be delivered over the tongue. If the medicine is deposited into the mouth to stimulate the closure of the esophageal groove and bypass the rumen. 

If an anthelmintic is more slowly absorbed in the gut, drug levels are prolonged and the treatment may be more effective. Thus, fasting sheep for up to 24 hours may improve efficacy of dewormers, especially when using benzimidazoles and ivermectin. However, water should not be restricted. "


----------



## mawalla

I've used injectable Ivomec, as an injection, with good results. However, the last few years I've used injectable Dectomax, also with excellent results. I use 1cc/50lb wt., about double of that for cattle.

I also use drenches. Last drench was with Valbezene. I use a drench gun that automatically doses it out at the correct ML that I set based on my heaviest sheep. Before I got the drench gun it was a pain to drench everybody. Now it is a breeze. I


----------



## Ross

I've used injectable Ivomec, at the standard cattle dose, and it is excellent. Won't kill external parasites, (use pour on delice or similar) but wipes out internal parasites. I'm trying a pour on Ivomec clone next as a drench (vet directed) which is a third the price of Ivomec. Their on thier maitenance series of worming so it's a change from the Fenbendasole they're used to. Ugly withdrawl times though.


----------



## farmergirl

I just ordered injectable ivermectin for cattle 1% from Jeffers. From what I've found so far online, this product is very commonly used by sheep farmers, though the use is "off label" so no withdraw time is stated for sheep. Withdraw time for cattle is 49 days. I figure that if I go 60 days before slaughtering, that should be more than sufficient. Dose I'll use is same as for cattle, 1 cc/ 110lbs..


----------



## odieclark

Old thread. But ivomec injectable oral does sheep? Or inject ? Dosing?


----------



## 101pigs

farmergirl said:


> I decided to vaccinate my sheep this year for the first time. It went amazingly smoothly. I've discovered that it is ALOT easier for me to inject them than it is to put something in their mouths. I've been using paste and drench wormers for them, but based on recent experience with vaccinating I'd like to be able to inject them with their dewormer also. This would save me so much ache and pain, and would enable me to deworm the sheep by myself, without a helper!


I use to put it in their food. Ease and did the job.


----------



## robin416

This might help: https://web.uri.edu/sheepngoat/files/ACSRPC-Dewormer-Charts_Sept-2014.pdf


----------



## robin416

I had to come back to this, you said injectable? Injectable is not stable used in any other way than injection.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

robin416 said:


> Injectable is not stable used in any other way than injection.


It works fine given orally.
All anthelmintics for sheep and goats are more effective when given orally.


> Ivomec 1% = 10 mg/ml
> 1 ML per 110 lbs Sheep


----------



## robin416

When did you become a vet? Per my vets using injectable in any other way than injections is useless. It is not meant to go through the GI tract so does not do what it's meant to do.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

robin416 said:


> *When did you become a vet?* Per my vets using injectable in any other way than injections is useless.


I don't believe I said I was. 

Ivomec is Ivomec whether in a pure injectable form or mixed in a solution for oral use.

Studies have shown oral dosing is more effective.

My vet agrees, and she also handles one of the largest sheep farms East of the Mississippi, so she knows small ruminants quite well.


----------

